# R3 2010 advice



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

hello, I'm about to get an R3 that is on sale. is the 2010 model for $3200 with ultegra 6700. I had a 07 R3 with campy and absolutely loved it. 
the LBS may be able to swap ultegr for Sram force, coming from campy what would you guys recomend? I have never used force but love their double tap system. I'm not a fan of shimano but I an live with it if I have to.
I'm not a racer, just lookin for a nice ride with smooth shifting.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

nothing wrong with ultegra


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

....but you can get a 2011 R3 w/Rival for $3200. The new R series frames are a great improvement to the 2010 and earlier models. EM3


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

well, they didn't have my size in stock anyway. it looks loke Iwill be getting the 2011 with Rival, anyone knows how good is the crank? I think is a s900?


----------

